# PC won`t boot after inserting new RAM: Kingston RAM (kit of two 4 GB)



## kylief (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey,
So I recently bought a new ram: *KINGSTON 8GB DDR3 PC12800 CL10 DIMM* HYPERX FURY BLACK SERIES KIT OF 2 HX316C10FBK2/8 (http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/HX316C10FBK2_8.pdf)
My motherboard: *MSI P55-CD53* (HARDOCP - Introduction - MSI P55-CD53 Motherboard Review)

The problem is that when I boot my pc, it freezes, or doesn`t boot. 
When I insert 1 stick (i tried inserting both, and starting pc), it doesn`t go further that win8 loading screen (it freezes there) or restarts several times and then freezes. But atleast I can enter BIOS.

When I insert both sticks, its freezes at this screen: *Picture (imgur)*, cant do anything. (i can`t access BIOS either)

*Things I have tried:*
- Played around dram voltages (1.550 - 1.700)
- Updated to newest BIOS version to my motherboard (BIOS recognizes the ram)
- Tried to put sticks in all 4 slots, one stick always works, both never
- I did the CMOS reset
- Basically i`ve tried everything I can find on this problem, nothing works

One good thing is, I tried booting Linux Mint with USB. It boots up when one or the other stick is inserted, so i suppose the RAM isn`t faulty. When both sticks are inserted then it just freezes, like in screen I previously provided.

I have no options left, don`t know what to do.

*Some info on my pc:*
BIOS Type: AMI (03/03/11)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Professional
Computer Type: ACPI x64-based PC
CPU Type: DualCore Intel Core i3-530, 2933 MHz (22 x 133)
Motherboard Chipset: Intel Ibex Peak P55, Intel Ironlake
Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT (1 GB)

*(old memory):*
System Memory: 4023 MB (DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Kingston 99U5474-002.A00LF 1 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz) (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)
DIMM2: Kingston 99U5402-003.A00LF 1 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz) (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)
DIMM3: Kingston 99U5474-002.A00LF 1 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz) (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)
DIMM4: Kingston 99U5402-003.A00LF 1 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz) (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz) (6-6-6-17 @ 457 MHz)


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

You may have gotten some bad RAM but I did notice you said,


> Played around dram voltages (1.550 - 1.700)


And I note the RAM specs say 1.5V (1.425V ~1.575V). So your "low" was barely within the compatible of the RAM's "high" end tolerance and that's not allowing any margin of error for the voltage sensor readings. 

So I recommend you reset the BIOS again and make sure the voltages are set to 1.5V or even a bit lower and see what happens.


----------



## kylief (Apr 18, 2015)

Tried your option, doesn`t helps, same story.

Could it be possible that this RAM isn`t compatible with P55 ?
Found one similar problem:


> Hi, I'm Jewel with Kingston Technical Support and would like to offer some clarification. Our currently manufactured memory, including the HyperX Fury line, is compatible with Intel 6-series chipsets and later. The DH55TC has an Intel H55 chipset which is part of the Intel 5-series chipsets. As such, the HyperX Fury memory is not compatible with your system and we do not currently offer any memory that would be compatible with your system. You can try looking online for recently discontinued part numbers like KVR1333D3N9HK2/8G or KVR1333D3N9H/4G which are compatible with your motherboard. If you are unable to return the memory to your place of purchase, please contact us and we will do our best to work with you. Please check Contact Information | Kingston to reach support in your area.


And one response:


> The Hyper X Fury operate off of PnP and aren't compatible with the P55 chipset natively


Here it states that it supports my chipset: http://i.imgur.com/55PakHU.png (kingston pdf spec.)

Also the place where i bought the ram, stated that it does support p55 chipset. Maybe i could try to refund.

Here it does not: http://i.imgur.com/iHjuhG0.png (kingston homepage)

Could this be the problem? I`ve tried everything known that resolves this problem for other people, does not helps 

fml


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> Could it be possible that this RAM isn`t compatible with P55 ?


The first place I looked when I first read your opening post was the MSI website for RAM QVL (qualified vendors list of compatible RAM), but MSI does not maintain one!  

I think you should try for a refund.


----------



## kylief (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes, I think i`ll do that. Thank you for your help!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I found the following for reference as to what will work. 

Computer memory and SSD upgrades for MSI (Micro Star) MSI (Micro Star) Motherboards P55-CD53 from Crucial


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

That should work.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Kingston Hyper-X is not the easiest for compatibility whereas the Crucial ram suggested is and if you buy from Crucial which you do not have to do, they will guaranty a match.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Crucial has a new look sense I last visited them!! Crucial gets my vote. They have been around for ever! As Rich says they guarantee a match! 
Crucial Home Page | United States (USD)


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> Crucial has a new look sense I last visited them!!


Really? Must have been quite awhile!

Most, if not all the makers with RAM wizards guarantee a match. But Crucial is certainly a trustworthy brand. But note that guarantee is only good when you buy directly through them.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Right Bill that is why I said this:
" if you buy from Crucial which you do not have to do, they will guaranty a match".


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

It might be that you need to manually set the ram timings as well in the bios. It should auto detect but the older chipset sometimes requires manual setting of timings. I would try 1.6v instead of 1.5, and 9-9-9-24 timings manually set and verified. One stick to start in the 1st black slot.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Rich-M said:


> Right Bill that is why I said this:
> " if you buy from Crucial which you do not have to do, they will guaranty a match".


Right! Just reiterating.


----------

